# Sheriffs searching a livewell in AL.....



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

On Monday I was coming back from Bass Pro Shops and I seen 2 sheriffs and it looked to be a wildlife vehicle that had a truck pulled over and they were in the guys boat searching the livewell.... I'm super nosy and I was wondering if it was anyone on the forum or maybe someone knew something.


----------

